
My trip to Boston: The 7 tips from Y Combinator - drm237
http://www.barbarayersin.com/2008/07/my-trip-to-boston-2-7-tips-from-y.html
======
kylec
_The VCs from the Silicon Valley don't care that much about how you'll make
money, so focus on the product._

This is a dangerous assumption. You should structure your business plan to be
able to make money and stay alive without a transfusion of VC money.

------
lbrandy
I'm very reminded of that old George Carlin skit where he condenses the 10
commandments into 2.

------
babul
It is actually nice to see a female founder and software entrepreneur.
Startups need more of them.

------
azharcs
They are great tips and must know for all Entrepreneurs.

